# Scared of traffic....help!



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey guys, 
Hoping to get some advice on my 5 month old. I've had her for 2 months and I take her hiking every day. There is a short walk, maybe 1/10th of a mile, from my house to the trail head and it's on a 2 lane rural road. It's a low to moderate flow of traffic depending in a 35 mph zone. 

She's great on the leash when there is no traffic. I use a simple buckle collar and 6ft lead and she rarely pulls. It's taken a lot of practice and I go in the yard with her to practice heeling and direction change. I'm happy with how well she has done. However, she's petrified of traffic and now that she's 45 lbs it's becoming more problematic. I want to try to get over this before she's even bigger and could get one of us hurt. 

She is on alert as soon as we approach the road. On the way back she has even jumped up with her front paws in an effort to say, "mom, no!" I want her to figure out it's ok and I wouldn't let anything happen to her. When she hears a car approaching she gets super skiddish. She gets fixated on the car and tries to run away into the woods toward the house. I actually have to stop at times so I don't step on her. I tried sitting her down and letting her watch in hopes she calms down but it's not getting any better. I'll sit with her on the porch sometimes and she watches the cars go by. Unfortunately her anxiety level is too high and she isn't capable of listening to any commands or focusing on anything but the passing cars. 

Any tips? I don't want to be confined to my property as I live next to a 4200 acre wildlife preserve where I walk daily. I'm fortunate to have access to such a beautiful area where I can bring her. Once we're away from the road she is happy as anything but I dread the short walk there and back. I also want to be able to bring her to other areas and don't want to have any issues with heavier traffic. 

She was a shelter rescue and I assume she was probably not exposed to many roadways. Any tips? I'll park a chair and sit on the side of the road for an hour if that's what it takes. Will she get over this fearful stage or is there something I can actively do to alleviate her anxiety? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd not feed her breakfast.

Around noon go near the road with a collapsing chair and a ziplock bag full of REAL (not do) treats. Sit in it with the dog on leash beside me.

Every time a car comes near a treat goes in my dog. Every time.

If you have to start with the chair far from the road. Then do it. But go closer and closer TAKING TIME. Lounge around and enjoy the day. But those cars need to start meaning OH MY GOSH WHERE IS THE YUMMY TREAT and replace whatever is currently going thru her little brain. 

Other ideas

USe this with car rather than scooter


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

start researching desensitizing 

http://www.training-your-dog-and-you.com/Desensitizing_and_counter-conditioning.http

Check out Tyler muto for leash control/communication
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vn1c2aHv10

Place command can't hurt either
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O75dyWITP1sc

I would use a shorter leash on that stretch where the issues occur to make sure the dog can't get too far away from you or trip you with leash. 

2 foot leash with tight collar means the dog can't bolt. If it tries you just lift it;s front end off the ground.

My female had high environmental stress and now is really good with many things like traffic, noises, umbrellas, pushchairs. It took a lot of hard work and time like over a year really but it is worth it. 

One thing I found helpful is to stamp loudly around the dog when walking. It is there watching out or listening to make sure nothing is coming and bam, you stamp around the dog to startle her. but then keep going. Be larger than life, like hey girl you ok there while stamping. I guess it is flooding but I found flooding to be helpful in training my dog who was human aggressive and environmentally fearful

Jogging changing direction is good too. break it up a bit.


----------



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the great suggestions, definitely going to look into this. I do keep the lead super short by the road or else it would be chaos. Looks like we have another project to work on! I guess it beats my male gsd who wanted to bite the tires on moving cars hahaha


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You might find she is afraid of other things, too. Desensitzation works on those fears. My last rescue was afraid of large dog food bags, strollers, and anything blowing on a windy day. We got her used to everything and now she is almost fearless.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

You are on the right track with the sit and observe thing! It's actually a technique "Sit on the Dog" the "Place Command" has been mentioned and I have more details on both of these here:

Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums 

And the crazy on leash thing needs a correction if the usual methods aren't working ...see here for the "Pet Convincer:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7400865-post6.html


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MadLab said:


> 2 foot leash with tight collar means the dog can't bolt. If it tries you just lift it;s front end off the ground.


LOL, yep and that can be done simply enough with a Slip Lead Leash ... or a Dominate Dog Collar for the less skilled.


----------

